# Seen in Frankreich fürs Karpfenangeln



## kingralphder1 (22. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute , ich habe schon im netz gesucht nach einem schönen See in Frankreich . Aber den passenden habe ich noch nicht gefunden , zumal es recht unterschiedliche Preise im netz gibt . Vor allem möchte ich nicht unbedingt umsonst dort hin fahren , also schon ein See an dem ihr vielleicht selbst schon wart . Wir stellen uns vor im sommer für eine Woche dort hin zu fahren zum campen . Es gibt ja einige Privatgewässer dort , nur die preise sagen uns nicht zu - ab 200 euro für eine woche soll die karte kosten . Das ist mir echt zu fett , ich dachte so unter 100 euro für ne wochenkarte . 
Vielleicht kann mir ja der eine oder andere weiter helfen ?


----------



## Erik_D (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seen in Frankreich fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hi!

Es gibt doch in Frankreich massenhaft super Karpfengewässer, muss es denn so ein Puff sein?

Orient, Charmes, Liez, Salagou, Der......


----------



## kingralphder1 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seen in Frankreich fürs Karpfenangeln*

Nein , es muss nicht zwingend so ein "puff" sein . 
Nur möchte ich auch nicht die weite reise auf mich nehmen um als "schneider" wieder zu kommen . Die seen aus deiner antwort , gibt es da einen an dem du schon mal warst oder vertrauenswürdige resultate hast ?


----------



## Erik_D (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seen in Frankreich fürs Karpfenangeln*

War selber schon am Charmes, Liez und 4 mal am Salagou.

Aber eine Fanggarantie hast du auch in Frankreich nicht, auch wenn die Fotos und Berichte in den Magazinen das gerne suggerieren 

Über die 3 genannten Seen gibt es tausende Einträge, Artikel, Berichte im Internet. Einfach mal Tante Google arbeiten lassen.

Aber bedenke: Im Hochsommer ist es verdammt heiß in Südfrankreich, ich würde nicht mehr zu dieser Jahreszeit an den Salagou fahren, auch wenn wir gut gefangen haben. Aber bei 40°C im Schatten ohne Wind hört der Spaß auf


----------



## danny.circle (8. März 2010)

*AW: Seen in Frankreich fürs Karpfenangeln*

lac de st. cassien


----------



## chewapchici (13. März 2010)

*AW: Seen in Frankreich fürs Karpfenangeln*

Lac de Madine bei Verdun und Metz, ca 1100 ha gross und recht billig...und vor Allem, es wird selten über 40Grad|znaika:


----------



## Cassien1972 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Seen in Frankreich fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hallo zusammen ! Ich denke man kann für Frankreich nie eine Fanggarantie geben auch nicht an einem der "Puffs" viel wichtiger ist es das du dir ein gewässer suchst das dir gefällt und zu dem du vertrauen hast . Ich fahre selbst schon seit gut 20 Jahren nach Frankreich und selbst ich würde mich nie darauf verlassen das ich einen fisch fange.

Gruß Thomas


----------

